# [Qtoctave] Rpath security checks (Warning)

## ppg

Salut, je viens d'installer octave et qtoctave (environnement de calcul numérique qui se veut compatible avec matlab) et en regardant mes logs je vois ça :

```

>>> Completed installing qtoctave-0.8.2 into /var/tmp/portage/sci-mathematics/qtoctave-0.8.2/image/                                                                                             

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/bin/qtoctave                                          

scanelf: rpath_security_checks(): Security problem NULL DT_RPATH in /var/tmp/portage/sci-mathematics/qtoctave-0.8.2/image/usr/bin/qtoctave                                                      

scanelf: rpath_security_checks(): Maybe? sec problem with DT_RPATH='usr/lib:/usr/lib64/qt4' in /var/tmp/portage/sci-mathematics/qtoctave-0.8.2/image/usr/bin/qtoctave                           

scanelf: rpath_security_checks(): Security problem NULL DT_RUNPATH in /var/tmp/portage/sci-mathematics/qtoctave-0.8.2/image/usr/bin/qtoctave                                                    

scanelf: rpath_security_checks(): Maybe? sec problem with DT_RUNPATH='usr/lib:/usr/lib64/qt4' in /var/tmp/portage/sci-mathematics/qtoctave-0.8.2/image/usr/bin/qtoctave                         

 * QA Notice: The following files contain insecure RUNPATH's

 *  Please file a bug about this at http://bugs.gentoo.org/ 

 *  with the maintaining herd of the package.               

 * :usr/lib:/usr/lib64/qt4 usr/bin/qtoctave                 

Auto fixing rpaths for :usr/lib:/usr/lib64/qt4 usr/bin/qtoctave

scanelf: rpath_security_checks(): Maybe? sec problem with DT_RPATH='usr/lib:/usr/lib64/qt4' in /var/tmp/portage/sci-mathematics/qtoctave-0.8.2/image/usr/bin/qtoctave                           

scanelf: rpath_security_checks(): Maybe? sec problem with DT_RUNPATH='usr/lib:/usr/lib64/qt4' in /var/tmp/portage/sci-mathematics/qtoctave-0.8.2/image/usr/bin/qtoctave

```

J'ai deux questions :

1) C'est grave docteur ? Ça n'a pas l'air d'affecter le fonctionnement normal de qtoctave

2) Si je dois faire un bug repport comment bien faire les choses.

Voilà merci.

----------

